# New attachment, Public Debut...about a month late



## J&L

A little background on our situation. We do the snow removal for a large distribution warehouse (800-900 trailers on the lot at any given time) and have always been using a 14' offset fixed angle front mount wing on a skid steer to clean far enough underneath the trailers. This method worked, but anything over 2 inches required more of a swooping in and out method rather than quickly making a straight line down every aisle.

After our crew got about 2 uses out of this machine, they had our skid steer time clearing under all the trailers cut in half.

Yes, they make back blades, but we don't own or intend on renting any large front wheel assist tractors in the near future. We needed something for a skid steer to handle and this is what I came up with.

I'm interested to hear some feedback on it. Either positive or negative...I can handle it I'm just curious as to any thoughts, comments, and/or questions on it. Took me about a month to complete it just working on it after work and on the weekends.

If the videos load right, you will see it in action. auger is at about 30% in all of them as all the videos I have are from the very first time we got to operate it with snow. max hyd flow should put it close to 350-400 rpm, I'd have to look at my notes again to be certain, been a while since I was at that stage.

Thanks!


----------



## J&L

I guess the max pics I could upload was 5..


----------



## Whiffyspark

Thats awesome. And looks dangerous lol


----------



## J&L

safe as any 3pt or hydraulic snow blower attachment!


----------



## derekbroerse

I don't have any truck yards like that, but you custom built a machine to pull the snow out from under the front of trailers and spit it out into the aisle?? Nice build, looks like the cats arse for that job!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Looks great, would love to see a video of it in action.


----------



## RoseMan806

That is amazing!


----------



## J&L

I got it figured out...

Check out the links on youtube:


----------



## CityGuy

Looks sweet. How is it on hard pack? I wonder if an angle would help? Better get a patent quick.


----------



## Rick547

Outstanding!


----------



## J&L

Hamelfire;1725654 said:


> Looks sweet. How is it on hard pack? I wonder if an angle would help? Better get a patent quick.


That was thought about, but the angle would just make it overall longer. I figured the speed of the auger would be more sufficient than any appropriate angle I put on it.

And yes, it is patent pending as of 2 months ago....just in case anyone tries to pull anything


----------



## J&L

as far as the hard-pack, the company typically doesn't allow us to start plowing until after about 3 or 4 inches depending on the storm. That being said, the amount of truck traffic on the snow prior to us plowing is pretty substantial. Peels off very well, though.


----------



## WIPensFan

I guess I don't understand why you need a auger when you could just make it the same length and offset but just have it be a plow with a flared roll on the end like a hi way plow. Or couldn't you just buy a 18' Daniels wing plow? How far under the trailers does it have to reach? I just think that auger is slowing you down.


----------



## Buswell Forest

WIPensFan;1725779 said:


> I guess I don't understand why you need a auger when you could just make it the same length and offset but just have it be a plow with a flared roll on the end like a hi way plow. Or couldn't you just buy a 18' Daniels wing plow? How far under the trailers does it have to reach? I just think that auger is slowing you down.


His skid steer didn't have the power or traction to push the offset blade he already had in use. So, he built a tool that saves his crew a lot of time.


----------



## J&L

Buswell Forest;1725846 said:


> His skid steer didn't have the power or traction to push the offset blade he already had in use. So, he built a tool that saves his crew a lot of time.


Correct, the angle blade we were previously using was 14' angled length at about a 25 degree angle. To get it to roll off of any moldboard the width of the equipment and atleast 7' under the trailer (to get past the king pin and axles) you have to be moving at a pretty good clip, much faster than any 2 speed skid. I think I would be safe to say that an angle blade, sized at what we have been using, would need an operating speed somewhere in the neighborhood of 25+ mph to make it windrow and discharge effectively.


----------



## dieselboy01

That is amazing!! Good job on the build!!! You should make a few a year and sell them!! What is the auger from?


----------



## WIPensFan

Buswell Forest;1725846 said:


> His skid steer didn't have the power or traction to push the offset blade he already had in use. So, he built a tool that saves his crew a lot of time.


Thanks for that clarification...I get what he did.



J&L;1725851 said:


> Correct, the angle blade we were previously using was 14' angled length at about a 25 degree angle. To get it to roll off of any moldboard the width of the equipment and atleast 7' under the trailer (to get past the king pin and axles) you have to be moving at a pretty good clip, much faster than any 2 speed skid. I think I would be safe to say that an angle blade, sized at what we have been using, would need an operating speed somewhere in the neighborhood of 25+ mph to make it windrow and discharge effectively.


No way you'd have to be going 25+mph. It looked like you were going 5mph in the second video in 2" of snow and it was filling up. So if that was at 30% speed like you said, please show a video at full speed. It just looked like you were going so slow with it.

It looks like you built it well and it works, I just don't think the skid and this auger you built is the most efficient combo for the job. Got any video of the 14' blade working for a comparison?


----------



## MisterG

Very impressive, both the idea and the execution.


----------



## jmac5058

Very nice , did you rape a Zamboni for the auger?


----------



## 32vld

Good work.


----------



## TJS

Pretty cool. Did you have a press brake to make those bends. Nice work.
T.J.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting. Hope it works out well for you.

FYI, I can build one and as long as I don't sell it I'm not violating your patent. Actually, if I change something I can sell it and not be violating it. A tad more complicated than that, but you get the idea.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

That looks sweet!


----------



## rjm06590

Very cool!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Very nice piece you created there..

I wonder how it will do under deeper snow conditions. ?

Now you have to work on your video taking skills. <BLURRY>


----------



## J&L

Mark Oomkes;1726078 said:


> Interesting. Hope it works out well for you.
> 
> FYI, I can build one and as long as I don't sell it I'm not violating your patent. Actually, if I change something I can sell it and not be violating it. A tad more complicated than that, but you get the idea.


..likely correct on the first account..
the second statement I guess I wouldn't entirely agree with 100%. Not saying you're wrong, just basing it off of previous discussions with my patent attorney where we went over those scenarios specifically. I had a long list of "if I build another, things I will change/improve upon are..." and, basically, he said I was looking at it too detailed. You can change all the minor things on it you want, but at the end of the day it serves the same intended function, needs to be "new or novel".

I'm not an attorney for a reason....


----------



## J&L

TJS;1726012 said:


> Pretty cool. Did you have a press brake to make those bends. Nice work.
> T.J.


Yea, we have a pretty good steel shop in our little town. had both 8' sheets broke to my specs and dims in about an hour for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

J&L;1726136 said:


> I'm not an attorney for a reason....


Ditto.........I only know of 3 that I like.


----------



## all ferris

very nice contraption. Does it ride on the jack wheel when in use? I hope the customer realizes the effort you are putting towards their property!


----------



## J&L

all ferris;1726224 said:


> very nice contraption. Does it ride on the jack wheel when in use? I hope the customer realizes the effort you are putting towards their property!


Yea, I figured that would help reduce a lot of expedited cutting edge wear on that end, I guess we will see...


----------



## JimMarshall

Thats bad ***ed. Great idea! 

Curious as to how the snow gets under there to begin with though?


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ the wind= drifting.
:waving:

Nice build.

As for patents.
Do you have one for this?

Because I bet your infringing on some other blower MFG's patent.
but I'm just guessing.


----------



## J&L

SnoFarmer;1726309 said:


> Because I bet your infringing on some other blower MFG's patent.
> but I'm just guessing.


Hopefully not, I guess I will find out in about 2-3 years whether that's the case or not. I was told by my patent attorney that is how long it takes the USPTO to process them and make those determinations.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thumbs Up
we'll, good luck.


----------



## strokerpuller

How much? And when can I get one?Thumbs Up I've been trying to solve the same problem.


----------



## JD Dave

I like it. We built this one about 10 years ago. We typically don't worry about trailers at the docks as they move in and out very frequently. The problem with trailers parked out in the yard is they never park them evenly. We have pull blades also made up for our skid and loader and you just drive in and pull out but they only do one trailer at a time. http://s181.photobucket.com/user/JDDave/media/DSCN3163.mp4.html?sort=3&o=31


----------



## nboeger4

Just when you thought you have seen it all.....lol

I would like to see some more videos of this thing in action and with better quality like previously stated.


----------



## PlowingPreacher

Nice! That really seems to work well. Good luck with the patent.


----------



## CCL Landscaping

Amazing! How does it handle the bigger heavier snow?


----------



## J&L

strokerpuller;1726413 said:


> How much? And when can I get one?Thumbs Up I've been trying to solve the same problem.


haha, always taking orders!

What methods, equipment, etc are you currently using?


----------



## strokerpuller

J&L;1728868 said:


> haha, always taking orders!
> 
> What methods, equipment, etc are you currently using?


Currently back dragging with skid steers, dipping under with box blade, and mostly let them move them. I plow 5 lots 80 acres plowable all with loading docks and 1 is a transfer station. All lots are with in a half mile of each other. Like to keep my lots close together.Thumbs Up


----------



## J&L

So, now that it's out there, does anyone find they could use something like this? I can't decide if it's too specific of a piece of equipment and/or too limited of a market...

I'm working on compiling a video of what we used to do vs what this machine can do. Hope to have that done soon. Quality should be slightly better too


----------



## BUFF

That's very cool and nice build. It would appear you've been around a feedlot because it sure does look like the same technology. Watching the video's in the lot I wonder if the auger was closer to the ground it'd reduce the amount of snow you end up pushing. Also dropping a couple teeth on the sprockets to increase aguer speed may do the same thing. 
Like I said very cool. Thumbs Up


----------



## J&L

BUFF;1732594 said:


> That's very cool and nice build. It would appear you've been around a feedlot because it sure does look like the same technology. Watching the video's in the lot I wonder if the auger was closer to the ground it'd reduce the amount of snow you end up pushing. Also dropping a couple teeth on the sprockets to increase aguer speed may do the same thing.
> Like I said very cool. Thumbs Up


I have a couple different sized sprockets I've been wanting to play around with, just havent had the time to swap them out yet. When I get a new video together, I'll show it at full speed. The current videos I would say are anywhere from 20-30% speed. reason being so slow is I wasn't there for the first actual snow run (which is what the vid shows), and the operator had never seen it before so he was being a little conservatve. As far as the height off the ground, it has a 6" cutting edge on it so I wanted to be around 5" off the ground. Next one I could see being a little lower, maybe around 4" or so. Ideally, I would have like to put a larger dia auger on it, but the cost from what I went with to next size larger was about 2.5 times more...so i figured I could make the smaller work


----------



## J&L

BUFF;1732594 said:


> That's very cool and nice build. It would appear you've been around a feedlot because it sure does look like the same technology. Watching the video's in the lot I wonder if the auger was closer to the ground it'd reduce the amount of snow you end up pushing. Also dropping a couple teeth on the sprockets to increase aguer speed may do the same thing.
> Like I said very cool. Thumbs Up


I have a couple different sized sprockets I've been wanting to play around with, just haven't had the time to swap them out yet. When I get a new video together, I'll show it at full speed. The current videos I would say are anywhere from 20-30% speed. reason being so slow is I wasn't there for the first actual snow run (which is what the vid shows), and the operator had never seen it before so he was being a little conservative. As far as the height off the ground, it has a 6" cutting edge on it so I wanted to be around 5" off the ground. Next one I could see being a little lower, maybe around 4" or so. Ideally, I would have like to put a larger dia auger on it, but the cost from what I went with to next size larger was about 2.5 times more...so i figured I could make the smaller work


----------



## BUFF

J&L;1733403 said:


> I have a couple different sized sprockets I've been wanting to play around with, just haven't had the time to swap them out yet. When I get a new video together, I'll show it at full speed. The current videos I would say are anywhere from 20-30% speed. reason being so slow is I wasn't there for the first actual snow run (which is what the vid shows), and the operator had never seen it before so he was being a little conservative. As far as the height off the ground, it has a 6" cutting edge on it so I wanted to be around 5" off the ground. Next one I could see being a little lower, maybe around 4" or so. Ideally, I would have like to put a larger dia auger on it, but the cost from what I went with to next size larger was about 2.5 times more...so i figured I could make the smaller work


I have to say for a prototype with nothing to really reference you did a great job on it and it appears it'll be a very effective tool for you.


----------



## J&L

BUFF;1733412 said:


> I have to say for a prototype with nothing to really reference you did a great job on it and it appears it'll be a very effective tool for you.


not bad for a kid, ey 

I hate even thinking about the hours I searched (on this site alone) seeing if something similar was already out there or any better solution to our situation...

hopefully this works out and doesn't infringe on anything, that's my only concern..


----------



## Masssnowfighter

very creative. Anyone here that does trucking terminals using the Pro-Tech LP18L pusher? Its seems like a good design and just wondering if anyone has any feedback on it. I use a Arctic LD14 on 2 yard loader with the pusher off set to one side of the bucket. It gets the job done but it would be nice have something to discharge the snow rather then rolling out after every 10 trailers because the box is full.


----------



## rebert

Impressive!! whats it weigh in at?


----------



## Antlerart06

WIPensFan;1725882 said:


> Thanks for that clarification...I get what he did.
> 
> It looks like you built it well and it works, I just don't think the skid and this auger you built is the most efficient combo for the job. Got any video of the 14' blade working for a comparison?


I agree

From the video Didn't even look like he was past the pin Auger looks like turning to slow When you get a deep snow that auger will plug. And will have to drive slower

Is it high flow or standard flow?

Looks like fun build

I seen something like this already. They was using it to blade rock on a new hwy base But was bigger scale but looks the same so good luck on the patent


----------



## BC Handyman

Pretty cool good luck with it....get a few warning stickers made to put on it, just to cover your but if some idiot sticks his hand or foot in it.


----------



## J&L

rebert;1741800 said:


> Impressive!! whats it weigh in at?


I havent taken it across a scale yet. but based on the numbers, its around 2400-2500lb. Its not built lightly, however. I didn't want a mangled mess after the first go around with it. moldboard is 3/8", end plate 1/2", vertical braces are all 1/2", horiz braces are C4x7.2. next go around, I can probably shave 600 lb easily and still have it pretty stout


----------



## bigmackmiller

Nice good work!


----------



## J&L

more videos, 6" wet/heavy snowfall yesterday, 2-17-14.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

That thing looks awesome and you built it yourself, you cant get any better than that. Just a couple of thought i had were and adjustable grate in front of the auger. If its the cutting edge in the back thats bringing up the snow and the auger is just moving it down then putting a grate in front of it i think would be a good idea. 

Secondly that wheel you have on the end looks real light duty. And thats it. You really have something awesome there man, good for you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very impressive.

Nice work!


----------



## J&L

ServiceOnSite;1764276 said:


> That thing looks awesome and you built it yourself, you cant get any better than that. Just a couple of thought i had were and adjustable grate in front of the auger. If its the cutting edge in the back thats bringing up the snow and the auger is just moving it down then putting a grate in front of it i think would be a good idea.
> 
> Secondly that wheel you have on the end looks real light duty. And thats it. You really have something awesome there man, good for you.


The wheel took a while to find. I wanted to use an old adjustable state/municipal plow caster (about a 12" diam. steel wheel). And I had one, I just couldnt make the clearances or mounting work with such a large diameter wheel and still have it adjustable. So, I searched online and was able to find the one I put on. It's a solid 6" diam steel wheel, steel bearing welded directly to the adjustable track. It's held up so far this winter which is now the snowiest winter on record for our area Thumbs Up! Thanks for the thoughts and ideas Service!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Man, that's is so sexy I want one


----------



## J&L

mulcahy mowing;1765325 said:


> Man, that's is so sexy I want one


I can ship to MA


----------



## strokerpuller

You still haven't talked price yet.payup


----------



## icudoucme

Great job! That is a genius idea!


----------



## J&L

strokerpuller;1765677 said:


> You still haven't talked price yet.payup


Yea, I haven't really figured out what price point something like this would be at. Obviously, I know what I have in it as far as materials go, but What someone or a company would pay for this piece of equipment, no idea....well i have an idea, but i'd rather hear what others think the price range should be for it to be appealing to snow removal companies.


----------



## leon

*plow etc.*

When you do your patent search for free
you will find out that a walk behind 
shovel auger was already patented.

SO you can save the money as the 
new and novel issue has been accomplished 
by another individual.

I guess I am more curious as to why you did 
not consider a small used grader that would be able to 
clear the same snow out from under the king pins 
of the trailers. A standard 12-14 foot grader blade 
can reach under a trailer with no issues.

The issue with a powered auger is guarding and as you 
have an "unguarded and unshielded auger that is ground driven"
................... The law of unintended consequences rears its ugly head.


----------



## superdog1

I think it looks great. When you transport it from one location to another, does the skid loader pick up the entire unit or does it ride on that wheel everywhere? If it is the first one, then I wonder how much stress it puts on the loader arms? I would imagine it would twist the arms over time with all of that extra weight hanging out to the side?

When it comes to saving time on a job, you have to do what ever it takes to get it done. It looks like this machine gets it done!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

leon;1765703 said:


> When you do your patent search for free
> you will find out that a walk behind
> shovel auger was already patented.
> 
> SO you can save the money as the
> new and novel issue has been accomplished
> by another individual.
> 
> I guess I am more curious as to why you did
> not consider a small used grader that would be able to
> clear the same snow out from under the king pins
> of the trailers. A standard 12-14 foot grader blade
> can reach under a trailer with no issues.
> 
> The issue with a powered auger is guarding and as you
> have an "unguarded and unshielded auger that is ground driven"
> ................... The law of unintended consequences rears its ugly head.


Whew, leon is back.

You found the patent for the "snawger" or whatever it was called?

As for "unguarded and unshielded auger", what's the difference between this and millions of snowblowers?

It isn't ground driven either, it's hydraulically driven. Probably makes the patent worthless when compared to this.

Strange, I would have guessed you would have recommended a Kubota orchard tractor or whatever that used to be your solution to every snow removal problem known to mankind. Maybe he didn't have the funds to invest in a grader. They aren't exactly cheap.

BTW, how is that better mousetrap of a salt spreader coming along that you had in the works?


----------



## Maclawnco

I'd be interested in one for 4 or 5k. Not sure how that relates to your costs.


----------



## J&L

Used (decent shape) grader---anywhere from 30k to 60k on the low end.
My dad used to run some motor graders back in the day to plow snow...not the ideal piece of machinery. Works great for roadways, not good for lots/warehouses. Too much money/maintenance/wear parts to worry about. Granted, I could see you justifying the use if you are a heavy construction company and can use it year round. We, however, are not lol. 

As for the unguarded/unshielded aspect of the auger, I agree with Mark. I personally have never seen a snow blower with a guard or shield. Doesnt mean they dont exist, but in my opinion, may as well just use a plow if you are going to shield and reduce the capacity of the auger. 

Any machine/attachment/household item can result in "unintended consequences". It's the operators responsibility to use them safely as intended, that's all you can ask.


----------



## aczlan

Given where you use it, would it be worth having it "trip" sideways on the QA mount so that if you caught the end on a trailer jack, the Snowger could fold back out the the way?

Aaron Z


----------



## leon

*auger etc.*



Mark Oomkes;1765846 said:


> Whew, leon is back.
> 
> You found the patent for the "snawger" or whatever it was called?
> 
> As for "unguarded and unshielded auger", what's the difference between this and millions of snowblowers?
> 
> It isn't ground driven either, it's hydraulically driven. Probably makes the patent worthless when compared to this.
> 
> Strange, I would have guessed you would have recommended a Kubota orchard tractor or whatever that used to be your solution to every snow removal problem known to mankind. Maybe he didn't have the funds to invest in a grader. They aren't exactly cheap.
> 
> BTW, how is that better mousetrap of a salt spreader coming along that you had in the works?


===============================================

The idea is the same Mark, the "Archimedes Screw" is used to transfer solids or liquids from one point to another as is done with water lifting screws or water screws used to power a generator with a falling body of water.

The drive method is irrelevent, the use of a screw to transfer matrerial is a known and existing concept.

About graders:

There are lots of good used road graders for sale that are fully capable of clearing snow. road graders were used for snow removal long before the "truck" mounted plow was developed.

I only suggested the orchard tracotrs because of the lower ground clearance and greater glass area-to each his own I guess(no one in this business can afford a blind spot)(the pregant woman that was killed in New York is a prime example) in that the renter of the machine was not properly trained by the rental agency before they delivered the machine to him wherein they should have explained all the dangers of backing the machine with the renter and showed him how to operate it at their equipment yard/facility.

Open ended augers have a steel cage guard that extends beyond the end of the auger "To prevent a body part from being pulled into the auger"

Modern walk behind snow casters and snow casters in general are "fully enclosed" in sheet metal or steel housing BTW.

By fully enclosed more than fifty percent of the auger is shielded if I remember the standards correctly. Thats why you do not see small snow blowers with cross augers that extend past the side weldments.

I have a granted patent for my deicing and snow control method if that is what you mean.


----------



## BUFF

J&L;1766020 said:


> Used (decent shape) grader---anywhere from 30k to 60k on the low end.
> My dad used to run some motor graders back in the day to plow snow...not the ideal piece of machinery. Works great for roadways, not good for lots/warehouses. Too much money/maintenance/wear parts to worry about. Granted, I could see you justifying the use if you are a heavy construction company and can use it year round. We, however, are not lol.
> 
> As for the unguarded/unshielded aspect of the auger, I agree with Mark. I personally have never seen a snow blower with a guard or shield. Doesnt mean they dont exist, but in my opinion, may as well just use a plow if you are going to shield and reduce the capacity of the auger.
> 
> Any machine/attachment/household item can result in "unintended consequences". It's the operators responsibility to use them safely as intended, that's all you can ask.


The Sno-auger isn't any more dangerous than most farm equipment ( Baler's, Grain Head's, Swather's, Corn Cutter's, etc.....) or this Oshkosh truck blower.


----------



## beanz27

BUFF;1766248 said:


> The Sno-auger isn't any more dangerous than most farm equipment ( Baler's, Grain Head's, Swather's, Corn Cutter's, etc.....) or this Oshkosh truck blower.


I want one of those^^^

Anyways the idea of moving things with augers isnt new no, but the design he has, and intended use is what he applied for, not a random auger tossed on a skid.


----------



## BUFF

beanz27;1766378 said:


> I want one of those^^^
> 
> Anyways the idea of moving things with augers isnt new no, but the design he has, and intended use is what he applied for, not a random auger tossed on a skid.


The Sno-Auger that was built is nothing more than a prototype to prove a concept. Anyone that has done any prototype builds knows you don't always have the prefered materials/components at your disposal and you work with what you have or your means.

I give him a great deal of credit for acting on an idea, building from that idea to come up with a solution for the task on hand and then to post video of it in use. That takes stones when you know there will be those in peanut gallery shooting it down for various reasons.

I said if before and I'll say it again, It's awesome.


----------



## J&L

superdog1;1765779 said:


> I think it looks great. When you transport it from one location to another, does the skid loader pick up the entire unit or does it ride on that wheel everywhere? If it is the first one, then I wonder how much stress it puts on the loader arms? I would imagine it would twist the arms over time with all of that extra weight hanging out to the side?


It easily picks it up, but you're right, the offset weight of the machine is stressful on it. That's why I wanted a sturdy enough jack to be able to crank it up 8-12" and be able to travel with it. My next one will have a hydraulic jack, no getting out of the cab! Also on the next one (already gathering materials), I will be putting the quick tach on a sliding rail system that will allow it to slide from center of machine to offset (operating) position by using a 4' stroke hyd cylinder. Adding the hydraulic sliding mechanism is probably my number one revision. This will allow it to travel in a balanced/centered position when not in use and not have to worry about over stressing the loader arms.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

J&L;1767062 said:


> It easily picks it up, but you're right, the offset weight of the machine is stressful on it. That's why I wanted a sturdy enough jack to be able to crank it up 8-12" and be able to travel with it. My next one will have a hydraulic jack, no getting out of the cab! Also on the next one (already gathering materials), I will be putting the quick tach on a sliding rail system that will allow it to slide from center of machine to offset (operating) position by using a 4' stroke hyd cylinder. Adding the hydraulic sliding mechanism is probably my number one revision. This will allow it to travel in a balanced/centered position when not in use and not have to worry about over stressing the loader arms.


Good thinking, nicely done overall. Looks like you have put a lot of thought into it.

Despite the naysayers.


----------



## beanz27

J&L;1767062 said:


> It easily picks it up, but you're right, the offset weight of the machine is stressful on it. That's why I wanted a sturdy enough jack to be able to crank it up 8-12" and be able to travel with it. My next one will have a hydraulic jack, no getting out of the cab! Also on the next one (already gathering materials), I will be putting the quick tach on a sliding rail system that will allow it to slide from center of machine to offset (operating) position by using a 4' stroke hyd cylinder. Adding the hydraulic sliding mechanism is probably my number one revision. This will allow it to travel in a balanced/centered position when not in use and not have to worry about over stressing the loader arms.


I very much agree with Mark here. J&L, where in Iowa are you, I`d love to see this next time I am down that way. Very nice, and honestly I want to buy one.


----------



## J&L

beanz27;1767075 said:


> I very much agree with Mark here. J&L, where in Iowa are you, I`d love to see this next time I am down that way. Very nice, and honestly I want to buy one.


Eastern Iowa, right around the Quad Cities area. Door is always open!


----------



## J&L

Maclawnco;1765982 said:


> I'd be interested in one for 4 or 5k. Not sure how that relates to your costs.


If I were to guess, any reputable company or larger fab shop with abundant steel inventories, high tech equipment, and efficient processes could probably spit one out in a quarter of the time and at a quarter or less what it cost me. It may be less..I could be off because I have none of the above listed.

Just looking at high flow skid steer snow blowers in the 7-8' width across a variety of manufacturers...they range anywhere from 5k-8k from what I have seen. I've never purchased or owned one, so I can't comment on what's reasonable and what's not. However, I think 7-8k would put this in the ballpark, but i'm no marketing major either. To the right people/companies (like mine) I would have easily paid 7-8k for a solution that took care of this issue using equipment we already had (no new equipment like graders or 3 pt front wheel assist tractors) and do it in a fraction of the time. That being said, may be 7-8k is under priced lol. I've seen people throw more money at worse!


----------



## Maclawnco

J&L;1768199 said:


> If I were to guess, any reputable company or larger fab shop with abundant steel inventories, high tech equipment, and efficient processes could probably spit one out in a quarter of the time and at a quarter or less what it cost me. It may be less..I could be off because I have none of the above listed.


Get your patent and license it out to an existing manufacturer with existing dealer network and just sit back and enjoy the fruits. Know your strengths and weaknesses and play your cards according to each.


----------



## MatthewG

Awesome product, I feel like a schmuch for not cleaning under our trailers as well as you do


----------



## J&L

MatthewG;1768931 said:


> Awesome product, I feel like a schmuch for not cleaning under our trailers as well as you do


Haha, at the facility we plow they start calling and asking where it's at if they don't see it on their lot and snow is coming. They have about 3 or 4 spotter trucks that run around 24/7 always moving trailers around..they have somewhere close to 200 loading dock doors...just dock doors off of the warehouse and anywhere from 600-800 trailers parked (depending on the time of year) waiting on the lot. I think we've made the facilities manager a fan...should be enough to secure the contract for a while longer, I hope!


----------



## J&L

Maclawnco;1768632 said:


> Get your patent and license it out to an existing manufacturer with existing dealer network and just sit back and enjoy the fruits.


Ideally, that's what I would like to happen. Realistic?...probably not. Hardest part I'm dealing with is finding the appropriate company(ies) that this attachment would fit in well with. A lot of attachment manufacturers out there..


----------



## J&L

Anyone be interested in buying this one? I'm about to start building a second and really won't have a need for two. Let me know!


----------



## beanz27

J&L;1806212 said:


> Anyone be interested in buying this one? I'm about to start building a second and really won't have a need for two. Let me know!


Pm me with a price, I may know someone interested.


----------



## J&L

Still have the one shown, let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## Broncslefty7

its genious. i could defineltey use one. i would think a larger auger blade at a more aggresive angle would allow you to go a bit faster with deeper snow. how ever you have a super solid proto type that could take you places for sure.

awesome job man


----------



## SnowGuy73

That's really cool!


----------



## Mike Nelson

I had a angle snow plow that had a snowblower on the end of it. It was only about 7' wide and was made by Wayneroy I believe.

We have done a ton of trailers in the past, but with offset 16' angle plows built by Pro Tech.

Really like what you have done and wish you much success.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## J&L

Mike Nelson;1822630 said:


> I had a angle snow plow that had a snowblower on the end of it. It was only about 7' wide and was made by Wayneroy I believe.
> 
> We have done a ton of trailers in the past, but with offset 16' angle plows built by Pro Tech.
> 
> Really like what you have done and wish you much success.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


Thanks, Mike!

Someone mentioned the angled plow from protech previously. I checked it out on their site and looks similar to what we previously used, just setup on a skid steer. How did it work using it on an end loader? operating speed, snow roll off (good angle?), issues, etc? Obviously, the larger machine would handle it better, I was curious about the performance of it.


----------



## Mike Nelson

J&L;1822684 said:


> Thanks, Mike!
> 
> Someone mentioned the angled plow from protech previously. I checked it out on their site and looks similar to what we previously used, just setup on a skid steer. How did it work using it on an end loader? operating speed, snow roll off (good angle?), issues, etc? Obviously, the larger machine would handle it better, I was curious about the performance of it.


The larger machine worked very well. We had over 2,500 trailers to do with a zero tolerance spec.

On larger events, we would make a few passes it in front of the trailers first, then make a pass underneath.

You could do the same with a skid or trucks.

Good Luck


----------



## J&L

I had a protect dealer quote their low profile/angled plow in case I run out of time to build another before winter and it was almost $10k... Maybe it's just our area, but I thought that was kinda high..


----------



## NLS1

Wow that is impressive. Nicely done, and glad to hear you have a patent going already. 

Dan


----------



## Citytow

holy screed batman ! 
that must be one valuable client to mastermind a brilliant attachment like that .


----------



## J&L

Citytow;1837074 said:


> holy screed batman !
> that must be one valuable client to mastermind a brilliant attachment like that .


every client is valuable! 
Necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## MuellerMarine

do you have this posted in the Madison, WI craigslist? if not someone has the same damn thing posted


----------



## J&L

MuellerMarine;1837782 said:


> do you have this posted in the Madison, WI craigslist? if not someone has the same damn thing posted


Yea, I've got it a few places around the midwest. Didn't want to sell it to someone too close to home!


----------



## J&L

Lots of calls and emails on it, not one looker. Looks like I'll be keeping the prototype around for another winter!


----------



## J&L

I was beginning to think I wasn't going to be able to use it this year!


----------



## Hysert

J&L;1928367 said:


> I was beginning to think I wasn't going to be able to use it this year!


Vary impressive... ever thought fedex or UPS??? Airports???


----------



## J&L

Hysert;1935724 said:


> Vary impressive... ever thought fedex or UPS??? Airports???


Yea, we have some of those hubs around us, but they are just far enough away for us to not want to mess with them. I'd like to just show them what I have, but they kind of disregard whatever you tell them because you are not the one contracted and doing the snow removal for them.


----------



## mdb landscaping

That's one of the better inventions i've seen in awhile; awesome job. Did you build in a relief if the auger hits something? At some point no matter how good the operator is, they are going to tag a trailer landing gear. Is there some sort of trip or mechanism to prevent it from tweaking the whole auger or shield in the back?


----------



## White Gardens

All you na-sayers really are jealous.

This machine leaves no pile up on the cutting side. It not only pushes snow, but helps move it mechanically to the outside. No angled plow can be as clean and efficient.

Though Limited in use, it's an awesome design.


......


----------



## J&L

mdb landscaping;1936732 said:


> That's one of the better inventions i've seen in awhile; awesome job. Did you build in a relief if the auger hits something? At some point no matter how good the operator is, they are going to tag a trailer landing gear. Is there some sort of trip or mechanism to prevent it from tweaking the whole auger or shield in the back?


 All we hire are excellent operators  
Yea, I was going to put a relief valve in, but found out most skids have substantial enough relief valves built in, so that was good enough for me! One less thing for me to figure in. Wheel chocks getting caught up in it is what I was worried about most, so I tested that a few times before it accidentally happened. it didn't skip a beat. There is no break away mech on it. As for hitting the landing gear, i sized it so that the auger can't hit the gear without the skid hitting the trailer first.

I appreciate the kind words, it's nice to hear it might be useful to someone other than myself. Hopefully the patent office feels the same way!


----------



## J&L

White Gardens;1936768 said:


> All you na-sayers really are jealous.
> 
> This machine leaves no pile up on the cutting side. It not only pushes snow, but helps move it mechanically to the outside. No angled plow can be as clean and efficient.
> 
> Though Limited in use, it's an awesome design.
> 
> ......


I prefer the term "niche market"


----------



## J&L

Made it through another successful year; no issues, no failures, just contract retention! still no takers? lol


----------



## J&L

Had the pleasure of meeting Herm Witte earlier this summer. He came and got a close-up look at the auger. Super nice guy and full of industry knowledge! It was an excellent networking opportunity and I'm glad he made the trip from MI to check it out!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

J&L;2027871 said:


> Had the pleasure of meeting Herm Witte earlier this summer. He came and got a close-up look at the auger. Super nice guy and full of industry knowledge! It was an excellent networking opportunity and I'm glad he made the trip from MI to check it out!


But you don't have to live close to him.......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2027938 said:


> But you don't have to live close to him.......


How come you did not go with Herm and see that thing??..I guess he did not invite you..Cant say I blame him


----------



## Herm Witte

Defcon 5;2028042 said:


> How come you did not go with Herm and see that thing??..I guess he did not invite you..Cant say I blame him


I read this stuff for it's amusement value.


----------



## Defcon 5

Herm Witte;2028120 said:


> I read this stuff for it's amusement value.


Don't think I could handle being in a vehicle with Mark more than 10 minutes...First rest area I would ditch him and let him fend for himself


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2028132 said:


> Don't think I could handle being in a vehicle with Mark more than 10 minutes...First rest area I would ditch him and let him fend for himself


You lie, you wanted to go with me to visit Buff.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2028169 said:


> You lie, you wanted to go with me to visit Buff.


Why in the world would I wanna tag along with you to see your BFF Buff..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2028184 said:


> Why in the world would I wanna tag along with you to see your BFF Buff..


Do I need to post the proof?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2028193 said:


> Do I need to post the proof?


Dang Flab it...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5;2028194 said:


> Dang Flab it...


Buffy love...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2028132 said:


> Don't think I could handle being in a vehicle with Mark more than 10 minutes...First rest area I would ditch him and let him fend for himself


I could barely handle breakfast with the guy. Wouldn't and couldn't stop talking.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2028197 said:


> I could barely handle breakfast with the guy. Wouldn't and couldn't stop talking.


Amen to that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Would you morons quit hijacking the thread?

You need to follow my example better.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2028210 said:


> Would you morons quit hijacking the thread?
> 
> You need to follow my example better.


Sorry MJD jr.

Herm...What did you think of the unit


----------



## Masssnowfighter

J&L;1836777 said:


> I had a protect dealer quote their low profile/angled plow in case I run out of time to build another before winter and it was almost $10k... Maybe it's just our area, but I thought that was kinda high..


I bought one last fall, After sales tax it was almost $9k. I thought it was very pricey for as simple it is. If I had to do it over again I would of put that money towards a metal pless plow maxx. It seems like it would work just as well at getting snow from underneath the trailers, plus it would be a functional pusher when u are not cleaning under trailers.


----------



## bcalkins1

J&L;2027871 said:


> Had the pleasure of meeting Herm Witte earlier this summer. He came and got a close-up look at the auger. Super nice guy and full of industry knowledge! It was an excellent networking opportunity and I'm glad he made the trip from MI to check it out!


Herm Witte is a very knowledgable guy and yes he is a person worth networking with !


----------



## hickslawns

I love doing some fabrication to make our work easier/more productive. Looks like your fabrication skills make mine look. . . crude. Great looking piece of equipment you have. Hopefully it pans out into something even more fruitful for you.


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow

That's neat as hell. Take that thing on Shark Tank and get a partner to mass produce it.


----------



## zlssefi

Neat Invention. I provide snow removal for an abf and a ups terminal. The only issue is we arent dealing with tons of trailers. maybe 50 at each place that need plowed under. Very nice invention!


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF;1732594 said:


> That's very cool and nice build. It would appear you've been around a feedlot because it sure does look like the same technology.


The feed lot thing was exactly what I was thinking when I saw it

All I can say is that thing is f*cking awesome!

That is some farming ingenuity if I have ever seen it. Have a problem, build something to solve your problem using the equipment that you already have.

Great job! Thumbs Up :bluebounc


----------



## J&L

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Thinking about making another 1 or 2 this spring to either use or sell. I guess I could be working on them now with all the snow we've had...


----------



## J&L

Well, I finally let it go to a new home! Big distribution center in central WI. 
Time to build some more now. 
Feel free to place an order


----------



## Masssnowfighter

J&L;2109102 said:


> Well, I finally let it go to a new home! Big distribution center in central WI.
> Time to build some more now.
> Feel free to place an order


How much did you end up selling it for?


----------



## J&L

Masssnowfighter;2112752 said:


> How much did you end up selling it for?


More than 15, less than 20 lol. I'm still working out a possible deal for their other distribution centers, so I can't be real specific yet


----------



## Masssnowfighter

J&L;2112924 said:


> More than 15, less than 20 lol. I'm still working out a possible deal for their other distribution centers, so I can't be real specific yet


You talking 15 hundred or 15 thousand??


----------



## J&L

sorry, thousand


----------



## Mark Oomkes

J&L;2113125 said:


> sorry, thousand


I kinda figured it was obvious.


----------



## JimMarshall

Mark Oomkes;2113131 said:


> I kinda figured it was obvious.


Gee ya think? That's a question that didn't need to be asked.


----------



## alldayrj

@lol 1500


----------



## Masssnowfighter

JimMarshall;2113149 said:


> Gee ya think? That's a question that didn't need to be asked.


I figured it was obvious too, I just asked because I was in shock that someone was willing to pay that much for that attachment. And I don't mean that with any disrespect for you J&L, I give you credit for coming up with a solution to a problem. I plow a distribution center with 1,200 trailers on site so I am fully aware of what a pita it is to quickly clean snow from under the trailers. With that being said I would not spend that kinda money on a attachment that is only capable of doing one little job. I currently use the pro tech low pro angle pusher which was only $8k and it has no moving parts to worry about breaking plus it can be used to winrow snow when it's not being used getting snow from under trailers. I am currently working on something that is going to be the ultimate big distribution center plow truck, that will be capable of taking care of several tasks


----------



## beanz27

J&L;2113125 said:


> sorry, thousand


I am interested in the selling price also as that was why I couldn't justify it, if I remember right asking was like 12k.


----------



## J&L

it wasn't sold to a contractor, it was sold to the distribution center


----------



## Masssnowfighter

J&L;2113617 said:


> it wasn't sold to a contractor, it was sold to the distribution center


Good for you for getting that much for it. I know you said you where open to any feedback positive or negative and as a contractor that plows distribution centers I probably wouldn't pay anymore then $5k for that.


----------



## Herm Witte

Masssnowfighter;2113648 said:


> Good for you for getting that much for it. I know you said you where open to any feedback positive or negative and as a contractor that plows distribution centers I probably wouldn't pay anymore then $5k for that.


You are entitled to your opinion and since you shared yours I will share mine. I went out to Iowa to view and observe Elliots machine this past summer. I feel there are plenty of sites where his machine would be very helpful and offer a significant savings in time vs other methods of removing snow from under parked semi trailers. Using his machine would be an upgrade in service for many distribution centers around the country. I am not going to offer a value to his machine other than its value to me and my clients would be considerably more than $5k.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte;2113739 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion and since you shared yours I will share mine. I went out to Iowa to view and observe Elliots machine this past summer. I feel there are plenty of sites where his machine would be very helpful and offer a significant savings in time vs other methods of removing snow from under parked semi trailers. Using his machine would be an upgrade in service for many distribution centers around the country. I am not going to offer a value to his machine other than its value to me and my clients would be considerably more than $5k.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## J&L

He's entitled to his opinion on price. When I had it listed online (no price listed, as I really just wanted to see what it might be worth to a plow company) I couldn't believe some of the numbers I was getting...1-2k range... 
I would say median was around 9k. Like I stated a ways back in the post, I have no intention of mass producing these out of my shop. My hope is that a larger company picks it up and produces them a lot cheaper and much more efficiently than I ever could. IF that happens, I could very well see the price point being in the 8-9k range which I think would appeal to broader spectrum of users.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

J&L;2115262 said:


> IF that happens, I could very well see the price point being in the 8-9k range which I think would appeal to broader spectrum of users.


I think you are on the right track with selling your patented design to a plow manufacture. Let them deal with building it and selling it. You figure your biggest competion would be the pro tech low profile pusher so you would have to be in that same price range to have any shot at making a decent amount of sales. Plus it's such a small niche market you would be trying to sell too. Good luck to you hope some one gives you a big fat check for the patent rights.


----------



## J&L

another one on it's way to MN!


----------



## J&L

another heading off to CO!


----------



## J&L

They wanted it Kubota orange...


----------



## BUFF

J&L;2140473 said:


> They wanted it Kubota orange...


That looks awesome.....Thumbs Up

Where in Co did one end up?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looking really good, just think how many you could sell at $1500 a pop. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## J&L

BUFF;2140537 said:


> That looks awesome.....Thumbs Up
> 
> Where in Co did one end up?


Going to Loveland


----------



## Mark Oomkes

J&L;2141055 said:


> Going to Loveland


Huh, wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## BUFF

J&L;2141055 said:


> Going to Loveland


Really..... To the Wall Mart distribution center?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

J&L, I read this entire post straight through and I gotta say, I think it is brilliant! Your original was cool enough, but man it looks WAYYYY BETTER Kubota orange. Should have added an additional 1k to the price in that color I suppose. LOL. I hope you get your patent (if you haven't already) and make a killing off this thing. Good work.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Looks pretty sharp in Kubota orange, the warning labels and lights are a nice touch also


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Mark Oomkes;2140544 said:


> Looking really good, just think how many you could sell at $1500 a pop. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Hey Mark Oomkes, Im still having a tough time wrapping my head around the 15-20 thousand dollar price tag. I know you and Jim Marshall thought I was dumb for even asking that question. Im not sure if either one of you plow any big distribution centers ,but if you do, would you be willing to pay that much for that attachment? Or would you be looking for another method of getting the job done?

With that being said, this is what I came up with to solve the same problem. The total cost for the truck, the plow and the steel to build the hinged wing was 15 thousand. And not only will it clean under trailers but it can plow the whole damn parking lot. Plus I could use it to haul snow or put my sprayer in it to put down liquids.

So that is my reasoning of why I asked if he meant 15 hundred or 15 thousand, because when I did I was in the process of assembling this massive amount of iron for myself for the same price.


----------



## J&L

Masssnowfighter;2141258 said:


> Hey Mark Oomkes, Im still having a tough time wrapping my head around the 15-20 thousand dollar price tag. I know you and Jim Marshall thought I was dumb for even asking that question. Im not sure if either one of you plow any big distribution centers ,but if you do, would you be willing to pay that much for that attachment? Or would you be looking for another method of getting the job done?
> 
> With that being said, this is what I came up with to solve the same problem. The total cost for the truck, the plow and the steel to build the hinged wing was 15 thousand. And not only will it clean under trailers but it can plow the whole damn parking lot. Plus I could use it to haul snow or put my sprayer in it to put down liquids.
> 
> So that is my reasoning of why I asked if he meant 15 hundred or 15 thousand, because when I did I was in the process of assembling this massive amount of iron for myself for the same price.


looks like a good solution for you. I'd be curious to see a pic with the plow fully angled (operating position) and how much plow is under the trailer at that point.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Masssnowfighter;2141258 said:


> Hey Mark Oomkes, Im still having a tough time wrapping my head around the 15-20 thousand dollar price tag. I know you and Jim Marshall thought I was dumb for even asking that question.
> 
> Based on the labor and materials J&L put into it, yes I did think it was a dumb question.
> 
> Im not sure if either one of you plow any big distribution centers ,but if you do, would you be willing to pay that much for that attachment?
> 
> Depends on how much the account is worth. And if this could save me time and\or provide a superior product for the customer. IF either one of those is true, I would do my best to make the numbers work.
> 
> BTW, I could be a 22 YO girl from Miami for all you know.
> 
> Or would you be looking for another method of getting the job done?
> 
> I'm open to just about anything.
> 
> With that being said, this is what I came up with to solve the same problem. The total cost for the truck, the plow and the steel to build the hinged wing was 15 thousand. And not only will it clean under trailers but it can plow the whole damn parking lot. Plus I could use it to haul snow or put my sprayer in it to put down liquids.
> 
> Nice rig.
> 
> So that is my reasoning of why I asked if he meant 15 hundred or 15 thousand, because when I did I was in the process of assembling this massive amount of iron for myself for the same price.


Easy there big fella, I know you're from Mass, so you take things a little too personal, but we are all entitled to our opinions. And there is no 1 right way to do things, I am interested in them all. Obviously there's quite a few contractors that think J&L's attachment is worth the $15k price tag, you're not one of them and that's fine.

Peace oot and enjoy all the ads. Thumbs Up


----------



## Broncslefty7

ask my shovel crews what they think its worth. and i only have one area like that with about 20 trailers. id bet they would say its def worth the 15k. for 20 trailers it would be tough, how ever im working on a contract for a UPS center across the street for this year and i could definitely use one of these over there. 15k is tough to swing, especially since its a 1 use tool, how ever high price normally means high quality. he could sell it for 10k but it would last half as long.


----------



## Broncslefty7

how does it do with windrows? say 1-2 feet tall? could it feed loaders a windrow in an open space. if so that would be awesome and i would buy one in a heart beat if i land this UPS center. ill take mine in CAT yellow .


----------



## J&L

Broncslefty7;2142232 said:


> how does it do with windrows? say 1-2 feet tall? could it feed loaders a windrow in an open space. if so that would be awesome and i would buy one in a heart beat if i land this UPS center. ill take mine in CAT yellow .


Never tried it on windrows, I suppose you could. It's two ft tall, so you probably wouldn't want too much over that. 
I put a second skid steer plate in the middle for travel purposes and with the idea that someone may want to use it out in the open and/or to make a pass or two away from the trailers.


----------



## Broncslefty7

^^smart guy


----------



## J&L

Off to Loveland, CO!


----------



## J&L

two more that wouldn't attach before.


----------



## BUFF

J&L;2145531 said:


> Off to Loveland, CO!


So you'll be in town this week?


----------



## J&L

BUFF;2145540 said:


> So you'll be in town this week?


I won't be until later in july, around the 22nd maybe


----------



## J&L

with decals and lights


----------



## J&L

and i forgot to attach the pictures..


----------



## BUFF

J&L;2145550 said:


> I won't be until later in july, around the 22nd maybe


I'll keep the 22nd in mind, when you get your trip dialed in let me know.Thumbs Up


----------

